# reading material



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

can anyone please recommed a easy reading book for saltwater that is good. im not typically a reader but would like to start reading a book that can teach me a few things about saltwater . 
thanks again 
tom


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

To get you started:

_The Simple Guide to Marine Aquariums_ by Kurtz
_Marine Chemistry_ by Brightwell

and two good reference books are the pocketexperts Reef Aquarium Fishes and Invertebrates.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*books*

can u get these books at chapters or local library
thanks


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a PDF of a book too somewhere, i will look for it...


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I did most of my learning from forums, reading about other peoples crashes and disasters... learned what NOT to do the quickest


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

If you can get your hands on this one, I highly HIGHly  recommend it: "The Nano-Reef HANDBOOK" by C.R. Brightwell. 
Its the best of what I've read, with accurate information, up-to-date, and with tons of very helpful tips and tricks. It specifically deals with nano tanks, which are a lot harder to maintain and a lot easier to screw-up with. So if you can handle a nano, a larger tank will be a joke.

I also have 2 other saltwater books, but they seem to be more general, and they only deal will large marine aquariums (over 50G).

I could sell you this one if you're interested:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Books-Videos_Marine-Reef_Saltwater-Handbook_9549057_102.html?tc=fish
Big Al's sells it for $20...you can have it for $10 (only read it once, like new, 160p and colour pics).


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The Marine Reef Aquarium

Great book. Here is the Amazon Link. Chapters/Coles/Indigo do carry it if I remember.

I lend it to many friends, and each time it's returned I find myself reading it over again.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

I second The Simple Guide to Marine Aquariums by Kurtz.

The first Saltwater book i got and quite informational. Helped me start my nano tank and its been runnnig good for 6 mos.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*reading info*

thanks gang i will look for these books this weekend see what i can come up with , thanks again for the info 
tom


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*books*

ok chapters at kennedy didnt have much of a selection . looks like i may have to order these books .


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Try your local pet shop.


----------

